# Modern Arnis Inquiry



## Brian Johns (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I need your help. I have a friend who is going through a post doctoral residency program at the University of Wyoming (to become a psychologist). He's a martial arts buddy of mine. 

He ran into a guy named Dr. Tim Sheehan who apparently runs the "Colorado/Wyoming Chapter of Modern Arnis" and claims that Professor Presas authorized him to open this chapter in 1979. My friend has asked me if this guy is legit. Despite having been involved in the IMAF (and being on the Board of Directors) for a number of years and knowing who most of the Modern Arnis players are in the US, I have not heard of this guy.

Has anyone here heard of this Dr. Tim Sheehan ?  If so, please let me know.

Thanks !!

Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Brian! I googled Tim Sheehan Modern Arnis and found this page, which seems to be an article about him.

And there's this thread here at Martial Talk, wherein Datu Hartman refers to him as a kombaton guy underneath Ernesto Presas.


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up, I appreciate that. I will pass that along to my friend.

Thanks,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio





			
				flatlander said:
			
		

> Hi Brian! I googled Tim Sheehan Modern Arnis and found this page, which seems to be an article about him.
> 
> And there's this thread here at Martial Talk, wherein Datu Hartman refers to him as a kombaton guy underneath Ernesto Presas.


----------

